# Bettas: introducing larger tank and different fish



## paisley (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi~
I have never had a fish tank before and we have one blue veil tail male betta in a 2 liter tank. I have read that they need larger tanks so I just got a 10 gallon. I am curious how to go about introducing him to the new environment? Can I just put him in or do I need to do something different? This tank has an Aqueon power filter and a heater. Also, can I still add Epsom salt to a tank of this size? What other types of fish can I add and how many? 
I am waiting to put him in the bigger tank since he is just finishing a course of cephalexin for ick or something similar and maybe fin rot as well. I do change his water DAILY. Do you have to have gravel in the bottom of your tank? It seems like it would be a pain to do water changes on a tank of that size with gravel in the bottom. Also, how do you change tank water if you decide to put live plants in? 
I am sure you can tell that I am new to all of this but I would like to do everything right the first time...this time anyway Any info is much appreciated!!
Thanks!


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

You need some sort of substrate on the bottom of your tank. This holds beneficial bacteria that will eat up ammonia, nitrites, and some nitrates which are harmful to your fish. I suggest reading up on how to cycle a tank properly. 2 liters is roughly 1/2 gallon and you are right bettas will not thrive in there, they minimally need 1 gallon and most people will say 3+ as they will have much more room to swim. A 10 gallon for a betta is like a dream home for them.

You can cycle a tank with him in there, but I suggest doing a fishless cycle which you can read up on in the general fw section of the site. This usually takes 3 - 8 weeks. 

You also need to get an adjustable heater that can go up to 86 or 90 degrees as bettas like to be in warmer water and they need the water to minimally be 78 degrees Fahrenheit and it is better if you can get it to 82 - 86. That being said it is good you at least have a heater and if it isn't adjustable it is probably preset to 78 degrees. 

It is good you are currently changing his water daily in the 1/2 gallon as well. 

When introducing any fish to a new tank with possible different water conditions it is never good to just plop the fish in. You should try drip acclamation which you can read up in either new to fw or general fw (it is in one of those sections). 

If you want to put in live plants you shouldn't need to change anything in your water, just plop them in. I would also suggest getting a gravel vacuum it will make cleaning your gravel and changing out water much easier (especially since you will be using the 10 gallon). 

I have no idea about the salt as I don't use any salt at all, but I can't imagine it would hurt. A lot of fish like salt and it can help in freshwater tanks. 

As for tank mates, your mileage will vary. Some bettas will get along with other fish just fine. Other bettas will try to kill any fish they see. Bettas are an aggressive fish and you need to be careful if you plan to have other fish. You may or may not be able to keep other fish with him depending on his personality. If you want to try however a couple of things to avoid are colorful fish and fish with long flowy fins, a fish that have both of those properties is even worse. A betta will take this as a threat and attack the fish. Also bottom dwelling fish may do better in a tank with a betta as well, but like said before it depends on the personality of the betta. You could also try a mystery snail as well. 

Also do yourself a favor and get the api master test kit. You can get them for $20-$35 (depending where you go) and it will tell you important things like the ph, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate levels of your water. Ammonia and nitrite are toxic to fish and can kill them. Nitrates are too, but not nearly as much and as long as you can keep them below 40ppm you should be fine. Ammonia and nitrites should almost always read 0 ppm (unless you are cycling) and if they read 1+ and you have fish in the tank you need to do a water change.

Also I have no idea is you are using water dechlorinator. If you aren't using any you need to get some as chlorine and chloramine (I believe it's spelled that way) are toxic to fish and can kill them. Chances are you at least have chlorine in your tap water. Chlorine will naturally evaporate over a period of 24 (I believe) hours, but chloramine won't and that is why you need the dechlorinator. If you buy distilled water and use that you don't need to worry however.

Anyways, hopefully this helped.


----------



## Kehy (Apr 19, 2011)

I agree with all of the above^

*Also:*
live plants, live plants,live plants, live plants,live plants, live plants...
I've had tanks with fake plants, and tanks with live plants, and the difference is huge! There's just some aspect about a live plant waving gently in the current, or a betta finding his favorite napping spot on a nice leaf. I've never had a betta that enjoyed fake plants, and while they might be easier to care for, it really doesn't take too much to keep them happy.

Just make sure you have good lighting in daylight spectrum (you'll want about 1-2 watts per gallon, can go higher or lower), and fertilizers of some kind. Fish provide some on their own, but with only a single betta, you will probably need more. 
Root tabs are easy and convenient, bury them under 1-2" of gravel, near plants, and they can last from 1-2 months. Fairly reasonably priced most of the time, and work well for many plants. Other plants, especially stem plants, may get a greater benefit from liquid fertilizers.

Most plants will grow in gravel, so here's just a short list of some (assuming you use root tabs):
swords plants (most of them at least)
anubias*
java fern*
mosses*
wisteria
hornwort
crypts (often melt after planting, but come back)
duckweed*
various stem plants
dwarf lillies
aponogetons
hygros

*do not necessarily require substrate at all, either floats or is usually ties to driftwood or rocks, do not plant rhizome under substrate. Rhizome is the part where the leaves and roots meet.

These are often sold as aquatic plants, but are not, and will often rot after weeks-months in the tank, or simply not grow at all:
mondo grass
lucky bamboo (dracaena)
Ribbon plants

Anyways, sorry for rambling, and good luck with the new tank!


----------



## AndehX (Jan 14, 2012)

bettas dont neccessarily need a heater, if you keep the room their in warm.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh how lucky for the betta to get a ten gallon!

To answer a few of your questions,A substrate isnt necessarily needed,many bettas are raised in a bare bottom tank.However this is great for when raising a lot of fry as you can siphon the bottom easily of the wastes.I personally prefer a substrate in my display tanks,and it does help keep the water params a bit more stable.Plus its not too hard to keep clean.

I would do a fishless cycle on the ten gallon before adding him,it will be so much easier on his fins,especially since you said he had finrot previously.There is a sticky here you can read up on how to do it.Once the tan is cycled the water from the ten should be pretty much the same as his two liter,so you can net him into it.

Ideal temp as mentioned above is between 82-86,mine stay at 84 and are very happy with it.

Plants are a great addition and mr betta will be very happy with them.Easy plants are java fern,java moss,anubias,cryptocoryns and some sword plants.However,many swords will grow way too big for a ten gallon so keep that in mind.

With plants I dont vacuum the gravel,personal preference TBH.The plants enjoy the mulm and the tanks are no stocked to the point that alot of waste builds up.When i do my changes I use a siphon to just remove water and replace.

Tankmates will depend on the betta.They can be docile fish or highly aggressive.No two are exactly alike lol.Generally though,nothing too colorful,betta will see this as a threat.no fin nippers,they will make lunch out of bettas fins.Something that can move out of his way and not annoy him to the point of stress.I had luck with vaious non colorful tetras,head and tailights,and glolights.I personally suggest you go for a 20 long if you plan to add a nice sized school though.Certain snailswill do well with the betta,but shrimp will most likely become a nice snack,lol

I personally see no need in the epsom salt.If it was a finrot treatment,the best thing is to keep him very clean,and warm.


----------

